# 2007MY Rolls Royce Phantom, I have trouble...Please Help!!



## FS_Mulliner (Jan 24, 2013)

Please looking for some technical help here on how to troubleshoot this!

The warning of "Engine hood open" is displayed.
Although the engine hood is actually closed, it is indicated by warning during a run. 
But, it is not displayed during a stop.

Then, although the Tester full-scan was tried, warning is not contained in the history.
Furthermore, although the engine hood sensor was exchanged for a new part, it is not improved at all. 

Does a possibility of thinking now have in the fault of wiring, or the module with which this sensor is connected.
It does not think except these 2-points.

I really appreciate any helps anyone can provide as I'm not sure how to proceed.
Thank you in advance!


----------

